
Postgres on ZFS (2017) - funkaster
https://www.2ndquadrant.com/en/blog/pg-phriday-postgres-zfs/
======
tda
> De-duplication on ZFS is currently an uncertain bizzaro universe populated
> with misshapen horrors crawling along a broken landscape. It’s a world of
> extreme memory overhead for de-duplication tables, and potential lost data
> due to inherent conflicts with the CoW underpinnings. Please don’t use it,
> let anyone else use it, or even think about using it, ever.

Is this advice still valid?

